
Why Google Might Sell Its Fiber Business - JumpCrisscross
https://www.theinformation.com/why-google-might-sell-its-fiber-business
======
bradknowles
Got a non-paywall link?

~~~
dazc
Usual google result workaround not working but a similar article here (not
much info though). [http://fortune.com/2016/12/29/google-fiber-
rumors/](http://fortune.com/2016/12/29/google-fiber-rumors/)

